# Baby Name Spreadsheet



## MichaelRo (Jul 28, 2009)

My sister wants to look through a list of baby names to give her some idea's.

Any idea where I might be able to download a free xls file or DB with lots of names in?

Don't really want to install anything, just want a list.


----------



## schielrn (Jul 28, 2009)

I would suggest just surfing the internet and typing in baby names in a search engine or unique baby names or common baby names.  You will get tons of results and many lists and the top 100 names for the past century and all kinds of other stuff.

I don't know of any spreadsheets out there like that personally.  But you may be able to search baby names spreadsheet or something along those lines.

BTW, congrats for your sister.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 28, 2009)

Go to the bookstore.
Peruse the shelf on books of baby names.
See which one you like.
Buy it.
Wrap it.
Add bow and wee card.
Present gift to sister along with big hug.
At least to me, there was something much more satisfying about thumbing back and forth through a book of names (and their origins & meanings) and putting in post-it notes on the good ones, than mousing around a list or database or website.


----------



## Expiry (Jul 28, 2009)

I can give you a list of guys in my football team. They've all got names.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's some . . . 

Data
Filta
Formula
Macro
Prin-tarea
Ortafilta
Toolba
Vijelle-Baysic-Edita


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

I have always been partial to Marco.


----------



## Expiry (Jul 30, 2009)

If it's a boy you could call him =(N:N)

(COL N)

(Colin)


----------



## RobMatthews (Jul 30, 2009)

Expiry said:


> If it's a boy you could call him =(N:N)
> 
> (COL N)
> 
> (Colin)


**groan**

Very clever.

An alternative could be Rows(i)
--> Rose.


----------



## RobMatthews (Jul 30, 2009)

RobMatthews said:


> **groan**
> 
> Very clever.
> 
> ...


 
or even Rows(5).Activate
--> Rosie.


----------



## snowblizz (Aug 3, 2009)

Or for the more creative, well someone had to post it, with thanks to Xkcd:
*

*


----------



## Patience (Aug 3, 2009)

I love that entire range of cartoons. And that one in particular.


----------



## Expiry (Aug 5, 2009)

Len()


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Aug 6, 2009)

=kurt()
=max()
=min(e:e)
=mina()
=power(s) as in famous actor Powers Booth
=rand(e:e)
=roman() as in Roman Abramovich
=syd()

I think some of these may require an Add In.


----------



## SigmaCeq (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Austin Powers ruins the name Powers for me... regardless of who else has it.


----------

